
Global Raid Targets Sparks Group, Major TV and Movie Piracy Group - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/m7jwe3/global-raid-targets-major-tv-and-movie-piracy-group
======
WarOnPrivacy
Big Content can buy anything with campaign contributions, even police forces
(to go with ever-racheting copyright laws).

